

500 Startups - abraham
http://www.500startups.com/

======
jasonkester
About once a month I find myself wishing there was a downvote button on
articles. This is the perfect example.

It's a link to a page that contains nothing but a title. No, I'm not going to
give you my email address in the hope that you tell me what you are. I'm
leaving and making a mental note never to come back.

------
robertg
what is it?

~~~
hkuo
Found this. <http://techcrunch.com/2010/07/30/dave-mcclure-500-startups/>

